# 50mm f1.8 vs 105mm f2.8



## pecco22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have both a 50mm f1.8 and a 105mm f2.8 macro lens.  I have been using the 105mm for some time now and have some good results, however I started using my 50mm with extension tubes and honestly feel I am getting better results with the 50 and tubes.  Should the 50mm out perform the 105mm or is it simply user error.....  my last question is DOF, the 50 will only give a max of f16, whereas the 105 can go well beyond that limitation.  Am I doing something wrong that I can only get f16?
The first photo was taken with the 50mm and tubes, the second is with the 105mm.  Any thoughts or help?

View attachment 20378View attachment 20379


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you tried taking the same photo with those 2 lenses?
Comparing photos of different subjects can be quite misleading.
Maybe you just need to get used to the 105mm.
That being said, I've never used a 50mm+extension tubes combination. I really like my 105mm lens though, it does the job very well for me.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice light on the jumper sitting on dead leaf.  Love the colors.

The 105 will give you more working distance.  Which is really helpful when shooting bugs.  The fov is so wide for the 50 you typically have to be right on top of them.  Also, using an f-stop over about f16 is going to start causing light diffraction.  


Tough to use the above images for a lens comparison.  Totally different light, subject size.  Looks like a pretty heavy crop to get the jumper large enough in the frame.


----------



## pecco22 (Sep 16, 2012)

ok I will do some sample photos of the same subject, light, and camera settings and post them.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2012)

Man I need to get at least one of those


----------



## pecco22 (Sep 16, 2012)

a couple more of my macro, both done with a 50mm and extension tubes


----------

